# help finding wheel hub



## Rene96 (Jan 22, 2016)

i Have a 82 stanza hatchback with manual transmission, i been looking to replace the front right wheel hub but could not find the parts and was wounder what another wheel hub could fit. not bearing but the wheel hub.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

just wondering why do you need an entire hub


----------



## Rene96 (Jan 22, 2016)

it what keeping the car from being driven or else the wheel and axes would fly off, i got the bearing but the hub is just worn off


----------

